# AIB Introduce Daley Grice!



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Afternoon!

As you all know, we like to introduce our newest team members! Read more about the interesting Daley Grice below:

https://www.aib-insurance.co.uk/news/introducing-daley-grice

Thanks

AIB Insurance


----------

